# Kanger Subtank Plus



## zadiac (12/5/15)

https://originvape.com/product/kanger-subtank/

I'm not a subtank fan, but it looks interesting.


----------



## WHeunis (12/5/15)

Its the original 25mm Subtank;
With the release of the Mini and Nano, they simply renamed it as "Plus" to avoid modelname conflicts or somesuch.


Edit: Just noticed though, the difference between original and the one you posted = this "newer" one uses the new Mini RBA, instead of the original RBA base.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/5/15)

This does indeed look interesting


----------



## free3dom (12/5/15)

The SubTank Plus is great. They backported the nice parts of the Mini onto it, and made a few improvements - which have now been back-back-ported to the Mini again (such as dual airflow, and a small airflow hole for mouth to lung) 

They have been available locally for a while now...SkyBlue has some in stock if anyone is looking for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball (17/5/15)

Dual airflow and 7ml tank capacity is awesome
http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/clearomizers/products/kangertech-subtank-plus-hybrid-tank
only R550


----------

